# Electrical Service Entrance Ripped Off Cabin



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

We have a cabin up on Donner Pass in the Sierras at 6300'. A week ago strong winds knocked down a pine which cross the power lines and ripped the service entrance box off the wall. It's a standard 100 amp service, not sure if I'll upgrade it to 200 amps yet, but curious about what to put in place now to prepare for future solar and/or a generator bypass switch. Looking for thoughts and input.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

What a bummer! It looks like the tree is hollow.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Disconnect switch between the meter box and the circuit breaker panel.

Lever up your on Utility power. 
Lever in the middle all power off
Lever down disconnected form Utility power, your on generator.

Can't help you on Solar


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

beautiful area up there..

While making repairs is a good time to install a transfer switch for a generator (either automatic or manual), which goes in upstream of the meter. 

For solar, if i recall correctly, in California you have to tie in downstream of the meter, you are not allowed to be truly 'off grid'. That makes the install more complicated because you it has to be turned off if the power goes out to prevent back feeding the supply lines. What this effectively does is render your solar useless when the power goes out, unless you install switching to bypass the meter. In a lot of areas, this is against code in Cali, so you will likely have to do a lot of research and do this yourself.


----------



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

I've just heard having 200 amp service is good for resale value. Don't see myself ever firing up the welder, no well pump and no washer dryer but it is all eccentric except for heat.


----------

